# Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Summer of EV Love Merging Into California's Traffic



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Summer of EV Love Merging Into California's Traffic*

how can you say
"It's a solution to the chicken-and-egg problem," Frank Lindh, general
counsel for the public utilities commission, said in a telephone interview.
"People won't buy electric vehicles unless they're confident there's a place
to charge up. And companies don't want to invest in charging infrastructure
unless people are buying electric vehicles."

It's like a cell phone, there are literally billions of charging stations in the USA, every 110v outlet. It's a mental paradigm shift. 

what ev driver drives till empty and then fills up? 

110v at work in 8 hrs should get 32 miles, 21hours per day the car doesnt move and is parked, 80+ miles range.

we just got charging stations -->at a federal facility<-- 110v. you dont hog the space, the spaces become available after 9:30am to all, the EV's using them are parked for 8 hours and DO NOT NEED 220v. cheap to install some conduit, a monitoring meter and a few 110v plugs

education of general public.
no longer drive to empty, go to specialized store to buy gas, drive to empty, repeat.
instead
charge all time when parked, like a giant cell phone. 110v will suffice for way over 80% of public.

main job is to educate the public from mis-information and frankly oil company shills worried about their jobs disappearing like the whale oil lamp industry

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Summer of EV Love Merging Into California's Traffic*

>
> Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls
> and looks like work. -- Thomas A. Edison
> --
> Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart at earthlink.net
>
> =93Those who want to learn the Clean. Green, and Growing Technology of th=
ese
> times would do well to invest in their personal future at a great school
> and learn the working and practical knowledge and skills of Electric
> Vehicles described below,=94 sais the EV Professor. Providing a
> training opportunity for EV hobbyists and auto mechanics .
>
> *Ready for a Change to a Fresh, Viable, "Clean Tech." Career?*
>
> *There is a new Technology* for automobiles. It is an alternative, Green,
> Clean, and Growing.
>
> This grew from the earliest automobiles, before Diesel, before
> Kerosene or Gasoline even before Steam. The Electrics were the very FIRST
> vehicles not pulled by man nor animal.As early as 1838 the horseless
> carriages had Electric Motors! And they were on the road in every city for
> over 75 years. Now they are returning, after over 100 years, to help us
> save our planet from pollution. These Electric Cars are so efficient; they
> can and will help the Economy.
>
> Training is available at many Universities; a Degree is available in
> just four years, in Engineering Electric Car Systems. And at the Community
> Colleges you can train in merely two years to Design Electric Cars. But at
> Electric Vehicle Technical Institute (Inc.) you can learn =93Converting=
=94
> experienced (Used) cars into Electric, (also called Retrofitting) and
> servicing or troubleshooting and repairing Electric Cars that aren=92t
> running perfectly! We also include the fundamentals of more than Five oth=
er
> Careers related to Electric Vehicle Technology. And =93Entrepreneurship, =
all
> in two to six weeks, (Quick class is two weeks, Regular is six weeks.) and
> our hands-on training programs provide a =93Quality Learning Experience.=
=94
>
> Our faculty is lead by the EV Professor: an Adult Certified Vocational
> Instructor with 20 years of Modern Electric & Electronic technical traini=
ng
> experience and 20 more years of related industry experience.
>
> The next (12 day) class starts on September 10, 2012.
>


> Enrollment closes on August 28, 2012.
>


> Regards,
>
*Dennis Lee Miles* (863)944-9913 (call noon to midnight Eastern time)
*[email protected]*
*WWW.ElectricVehicleTechnicalinstitute.COM<http://www.electricvehicletechni=
calinstitute.com/>
*
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120702/fb33f801=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

